# When to take fiber supplements



## AA01 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've tried taking both Benefiber and Metamucil. I feel like at times they work, they bulk up and smooth out my stool, but it seems to go back and forth between that ok time and hard little pebbles, which usually leads to a very bad time.

So my question - if you take either of these and they work, how much and exactly when do you take it? Before meals? with meals? before bed? first thing in the morning?

If I could just get the dosing right, it might actually help.


----------



## Bodivine (Jul 21, 2020)

*For me it has worked a great deal. Now I suffer about 2 days in a week, usually in the evenings. My regimen is, I take the Target-brand Up and Up psyllium 3 times a day. First thing in the morning I take the drink with 1 T and in the afternoon and night I take 5 capsules of psyllium. I am very similar to you bowel movements. When I feel gasy or crampy I take Simethicon or generic Immodiums. Despite all that, some evenings can be very challenging. My condition of course is IBS-D.*


----------

